# ttoc



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

its here im finally a fully fledged member of the ttoc, no 01745.question tho how do i get my number into my signature box [smiley=bomb.gif] any help welcome,cheers guys


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There you go










Click on quote and copy and paste my link into your signature box :wink:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

01745.....Randomly that is the STD dialling code for where i live ha ha


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

t3rbo thanx alot mate your a star [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For an extra £10 we can offer personalised membership numbers


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

for 50quid we will send your welcome pack hand delivered by the finest 45quid stripper we can find! Male or Female you decide


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

45 quid eh,that must be one fine stripper only a tenner a dance at my local establishment,so iv been told :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have to make a profit somehow


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We have to make a profit somehow


so thats 25 for me and 10 for you if a Dunfermline stripper only costs a tenner


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> We have to make a profit somehow


lol.where do i send the dollers.egypt went down the swannie so iv got two lonly weeks n a stripper myt cheer me up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We have to make a profit somehow
> ...


were off to egypt in November but if your getting a stripper give us a call :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

[/quote]were off to egypt in November but if your getting a stripper give us a call :lol:[/quote]
where you off to trev we were meant to be off to sharm.was there last year totally loved it brill 8)


----------

